# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Những vấn đề khác >  Bình giữ nhiệt giá rẻ thanh lý bất ngờ!!!

## lamseolamsao

Các loại bình giữ nhiệt thanh lý: thanh lý bình giữ nhiệt lock&lock, thanh lý bình giữ nhiệt thermos, thanh lý bình giữ nhiệt zojirushi.

Một lần tôi có đi ngang một con phố trong TPHCM, tình cờ tôi bắt gặp một cô bán hàng đang bán cái gì đấy mà thấy bảng có đề là bình giữ nhiệt thanh lý. Ôi chao, có cả thanh lý bình giữ nhiệt thermos, lock&lock, zojirushi luôn hả ta? Toàn những thương hiệu đình đám. Tôi mới ngạc nhiên, bình giữ nhiệt mà cũng làm hàng thanh lý nữa cơ à. Tò mò tôi mới lại hỏi thăm.

Tôi: Ơ cô ở bình giữ nhiệt thanh lý thế nào hả cô?

Cô bán hàng: À, cháu mua à, để cô sang gọi thằng cháu về, nó bán chứ cô chỉ ngồi trông hộ thôi.

Tôi: À, ra thế. Tại cháu thấy bình giữ nhiệt thanh lý thì hơi lạ nên hỏi thôi cô.

Cô bán hàng: Có lạ gì đâu con, nghe nói bảo là bình giữ nhiệt dạo này người ta mua nhiều nên nó lấy đâu đó về bán đó chứ.

Tôi: Chằng may không có anh ấy ở đây, con thấy bình giữ nhiệt thanh lý thì hơi lạ đó cô, này người ta chỉ mua ở trong mấy của hàng gia dụng thôi.

Cô bán hàng: Cô có biết gì đâu, để về cô hỏi lại nó.

Tôi: Dạ, à mà cô ơi, nếu anh có hỏi thì bảo ảnh ghé qua bên công ty INLOGO của tụi con nghe cô, bên đó tụi coi chuyên mấy sản phẩm này.

Cô bán hàng: Rồi, có gì cô nói nó cho.

Tôi chào cô rồi từ từ đi ra, trong đầu vẫn thầm nghĩ, thanh lý bình giữ nhiệt zojirushi của Nhật luôn, chắc mấy cửa hàng phá sản sớm quá.







Sẵn pr cho công ty mình luôn, INLOGO mạnh về in ấn, kiêm luôn sản xuất các mặt hàng như bình giữ nhiệt, huy hiệu, vân vân và mây mây. Nếu có nhu cầu xin liên hệ địa chỉ bên dưới. À, không có bất cứ chi nhánh nào bán *[replacer_a]* thanh lý nhé.

*Công ty TNHH INLOGO*

*Showroom: 509 Nguyễn Trãi, p7, q5*

*Hotline: 08.73.05.78.78*

----------

